# (H) MTG, RT Tanks, Orks (W) Grey Knights, painted Eldar



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am looking to build my grey Knights Army and clear out some stuff i don't use any more

I have
4 sets of new AOBR Orks
12,000 MTG cards from betta to currant
thousands of great rares and hard to find cards
rogue trader tanks 
Land Raider
Land Raider Spartan
Rhino
Command Bunker/ Alternative drop pod

I am looking for
all and any grey knights
any well painted Eldar models

Message me if there is an interest.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have an entire eldar army i am selling......Pm on its way.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/120852276190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

My friends Grey Knight army on eBay - finishes today - better be quick!!!


----------

